# Upset about Da Klugs Herf ):



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Is anyone here other than me upset that they couldn't make Da Klugs Herf in Ohio this weekend. I'm close to them in cincinnati working abd can't get over there. Hey unless my prisoner escapes and runs to where there having there herf thhen I'm justified  Ok long stretch, guess ill go home and wait for mine Herf in Sept.

Ok what are yall doing while there Herfing it away?


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Is anyone here other than me upset that they couldn't make Da Klugs Herf in Ohio this weekend. I'm close to them in cincinnati working abd can't get over there. Hey unless my prisoner escapes and runs to where there having there herf thhen I'm justified  Ok long stretch, guess ill go home and wait for mine Herf in Sept.
> 
> Ok what are yall doing while there Herfing it away?


:c :c :c

Not only am I upset....
I'm so upset that I have to go and smoke
I think that what's really un-nerving is the *missing *of fellowship among fellow stogie lovers


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think that what's really un-nerving is the *missing *of fellowship among fellow stogie lovers[/QUOTE]
What the hell?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm having a noobie herf saturday Detroit


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I'm having a noobie herf saturday Detroit


When:
Where:
Time:
I have to work but I'm there, Don't forget about mine in Sept TBA.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I wish I could go.

But I will just have to live through the post and pictures that the atendees post up.

Lets go with the pics !!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes please yall come on with the pic's were waiting  I know yall not :s or :bx to much :w & :al to think about us.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I wish I could go.
> 
> But I will just have to live through the post and pictures that the atendees post up.
> 
> Lets go with the pics !!!


I wish I could go also!!!!:c

But I will feel better with some pic posting of said event


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I can always send the police over there :gn LOL Oh well I guess we wait:s 
I might get up the ball to drive down there tonight then come back home:z


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I wish I could go.
> 
> But I will just have to live through the post and pictures that the atendees post up.
> 
> Lets go with the pics !!!


I am with the big guy!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I am with the big guy!


R yall having fun yet. Tell him DETROIT said the what's up..


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I wish I could have gone. Have a funeral tomorrow. Ermo was supposed to take a "gift basket" down for me, but we never got to meet up before he left. Oh well.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> I wish I could have gone. Have a funeral tomorrow. Ermo was supposed to take a "gift basket" down for me, but we never got to meet up before he left. Oh well.


Tell Ermo he better take a lot of pic's and call us while there drunk like I did. Man I want to go. Mo if you read this sometime today call me we might take a over nite trip. Jimmy sorry about your lost

For now im in town this week so lets hook up at the Herf stop and have a few and settle the plans for the Herf-N-Da-"D" Hit me later im pulling in Mich now 75 N/B crossing Monroe home sweet home its time for a :w


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

oh yea ill put my name on the frustrated because I could not attend the shack herf list


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

backwoods said:


> But I will feel better with some pic posting of said event


Can't wait to see the chops.....!!!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't wait to see the pictures too. DaKlugs is my idol... 

Scottie


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Ha Ha!!

Sorry I was so preoccupied with cigars and drinking I didn't take many pics, but there will be plenty judging by the number of cameras there.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Sucks! Not only couldn't make the shack, but IHT and Coppertop are only an hour away it it doesn't look like I'm going to get to hook up with them..... Well :BS


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

volfan said:


> I can't wait to see the pictures too. DaKlugs is my idol...
> 
> Scottie


:tpd: 
When I grow up I want to be just like him.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Way bummed here. I travel so much for work, that's it's hard to leave the family (young kids) any more than I already do. This one really hit hard as there were going to be so many members there that I have wanted to meet for a long time.

There's always hope for next time.


----------

